# monday night flatties



## Dan deGraaf (Feb 10, 2008)

got these after work monday night. the biggest one was 22".


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

i don't know what it is about sticking a poor ol sheep head at night, but i absolutely love it. its just nice to see some different scenery. nice job on them flatties also.


----------



## Dan deGraaf (Feb 10, 2008)

That is the first sheepshead that I actually got in the boat I stuck 5 more and they all got away. Them buggers are hard to gig.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

they are tough little boogers. we usually get about half the ones we see. they fight the entire time to.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

You got to gig'em at a and angle in the head, You want some fun gig one about 7=8lbs


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Nice catch!


----------



## sunnh2o (Jul 28, 2009)

MAN I WISH I COULD LAY INTO A COUPLE OF THEM ON MY ROD N REEL. THATS GOOD GROCERIES RIGHT THERE.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

hey dan...nice mess of flatties...

i've seen you on here before and wondered if you had a brother named chris...now i know...helivedin the garage apartment before ivan...please tell him mike & dale said "hello" and come see us sometime...


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

That's a good night's haul. Thanks for the post. Gene


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Some great looking groceries you guys got there! And the Sheepshead eats great in my opinion!

nice job!

:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap


----------



## fisherboy20 (Jun 3, 2009)

where did you gig those at? im not gonna steel ur spot im only 15 but i just wanted to know in what general area do u find flounder. never tried for em b4 and figured id give it a try. are they in the bay or on the gulf side?


----------

